# sander salter for a short bed 98 chevy



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Is there a company out there that makes a snader for a short bed chevy 6' ? please let me know if you find a good one for a reasonable price..


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

sorry is a 98 2500hd extended cab chevy 4x4


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Downeaster, Smith, Sno-way and Ice-O-Way are a few that I know of. 

Do a search and you can find info on all.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

New Snow Ex 6000 vee Pro. I'm gettin one


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

who makes he snow ex 6000 and where can i buy it or is there a web site?


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Seems as though most mower shops are selling them. Also I think they have a website too (don't know the web though)


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Look further down this heading of ice Mgt for trynex spreader info


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

WHO MAKES THE ITEM? MEYER, WESTERN, FISHER?????


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

company called Trynex/Snowex were formerly Grotech They are thier own brand.


----------

